# Inherited the Schwinn Tandem of my childhood...



## mejaka (May 7, 2022)

Hi, Schwinn lovers.  I grew up fighting with my brother John over who would get the front seat of the blue tandem bike my folks bought at a yard sale in the 60s for $15.  A few years ago, Mom and Dad told me they thought they'd give me the old bike, and Dad suggested it might be fun for my son Nate (then 17) to fix it up.  Problem: Dad said this in front of my daughter Anna (then 14) who, in a feminist passion and without my permission or knowledge, decided to fix it up herself.  I found her sitting amongst the dismantled parts and I was so upset that she angstily tossed all the bits in a bucket and never touched it again.  She grew up and joined the Marines and I trimmed my anger down to the level of being peeved.  But I was a little brokenhearted, because I had never intended to let either of my teenkids touch that bike.  I was going to take it to my bike guy Arvin and see if he and I could fix it up together.

My husband recently cleaned out the shed and found all the parts, and for Mother's Day he thought he'd get the old tandem in running order.  He soon learned it wasn't a half-day job for a generally handy guy with just the average bike-maintenance experience of those of us who grew up in the 60s and 70s.  But now we're on a quest.

Biggest problem:  rear wheel has a crack clear across the rim. It's an S-7 5-speed.  

It has Schwinn on the top bar, the arrow on the front fork.  All paint is gone where "Schwinn Twinn" may have been?  Chrome fenders. No third rail in front. 

Any suggestions, advice, year estimations?  I've never restored anything in my life and I'm not sure whether I'm going for a full restoration or just getting the bike in running order so my twin boys (13 next week!) can enjoy it the way John and I did.


----------



## MrMonark13 (May 7, 2022)

Pictures would really help!


----------



## GTs58 (May 7, 2022)

Pictures would help. The serial number is on the left rear drop out where the axle nut would be. Also, these rims are welded together so maybe you're looking at the weld, and it could possibly be cracked.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 7, 2022)

Is it single speed coaster brake? Male/Female frame or Female/Female frame?
I ask because the early 1960s Tandems were Male/Female frames and were called Town and Country tandems. They had drum brakes.
A lady from Lombard Illinois whose husband came back from Korea blind wanted to still be able to ride with her husband but needed a ladies front for obvious (At that time) reasons. She contacted Schwinn, they picked up the bike and modified it as a Female/Female frame and the Schwinn Twinn was born.


----------



## GTs58 (May 7, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> Is it single speed coaster brake? Male/Female frame or Female/Female frame?
> I ask because the early 1960s Tandems were Male/Female frames and were called Town and Country tandems. They had drum brakes.
> A lady from Lombard Illinois whose husband came back from Korea blind wanted to still be able to ride with her husband but needed a ladies front for obvious (At that time) reasons. She contacted Schwinn, they picked up the bike and modified it as a Female/Female frame and the Schwinn Twinn was born.




Read the OP's post, it describes the bike.


----------



## mejaka (May 8, 2022)

I didn't have pics before (bike was still in husband's truck-we tried a local bike shop but they aren't equipped for vintage).  

In another group of Schwinnsters I'm being told it's probably '78 or later but that would make me 12 and I don't remember getting this bike or ever NOT having it.  I know memory can be weird, but I think that would have had an effect (I got my ten-speed the next year and remember that clearly). I'm also sure that my folks mentioned getting it at a yard sale in California, and I convinced them to leave LA when I was six weeks old.  Gonna ask the older sisters what they remember.  I'm sure the parents (in their mid-80s)struggle with the timeline now, but Mom says she thinks it was Utah which makes me no older than 4...which is still pre-1978.  I'd be interested to have a little closer estimate.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 8, 2022)

mejaka said:


> I didn't have pics before (bike was still in husband's truck-we tried a local bike shop but they aren't equipped for vintage).
> 
> In another group of Schwinnsters I'm being told it's probably '78 or later but that would make me 12 and I don't remember getting this bike or ever NOT having it.  I know memory can be weird, but I think that would have had an effect (I got my ten-speed the next year and remember that clearly). I'm also sure that my folks mentioned getting it at a yard sale in California, and I convinced them to leave LA when I was six weeks old.  Gonna ask the older sisters what they remember.  I'm sure the parents (in their mid-80s)struggle with the timeline now, but Mom says she thinks it was Utah which makes me no older than 4...which is still pre-1978.  I'd be interested to have a little closer estimate.
> 
> ...



If the wheels are original not a '78 they stopped using the S-7 wheels you have in early '70s  they went to the S-6 in about  '72 I think.


----------



## GTs58 (May 8, 2022)

The serial number will date the bike. Left rear drop out where the wheel bolts to the frame. 




Looking at the details on the pedals and brake levers, I'm guessing that could be a 1969. But the serial number should tell you. Looks like you need new rims!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 8, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> If the wheels are original not a '78 they stopped using the S-7 wheels you have in early '70s  they went to the S-6 in about  '72 I think.



Hey man, isn't there something not right about the rear drum brake as well? I had two of these tandems and they both had Atom alloy drums with the 5 speeds. I believe you are correct, both mine were lightweights. (Rim size, not mass)

A serial number would settle this without fear of confusion. While I am not an expert on Schwinn Tandem serial number location, I am fairly fluent in the serial number decoding area. Check the rear dropouts (where the rear wheel bolts on), the head tube on the right under the handlebars and if all else fails the underside of the bottom bracket. 

Disclaimer; I did this post without looking up any info at all, so the possibility of being wrong increases exponentially.
Rob


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 8, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> rear dropouts (where the rear wheel bolts on), the head tube



Your right on with location ,I think under the bottom bracket was done in '58 it's not that old. I've been trying to get my hands on one of those up my way but the guy will not come off his price. I'm not completely familiar  with the drum brakes so there may have been more then one type. Those guys would have put a couple of squirrels on the back wheel to get it out the door back in the day so who knows.


----------



## GTs58 (May 8, 2022)

The T&C tandems had the serial numbers under the rear crank from the 40's to the last ones made in 1963. The Twinns were a whole different tandem.


----------



## mejaka (May 13, 2022)

Okay--finally got the serial number! (Husband had put the bike in the shed).  It was on the left rear drop out, exactly where GTs58 said.  FE34502.
Found a lookup, and it's an "original Chicago Schwinn" (a Schwinn Twinn) stamped in June of 1969!  I was a toddler. Eldest sister would have been 10.  June is both of our birth month.


----------



## Alan Brase (May 14, 2022)

You're gonna need a new rear rim for sure. It must have sat in dampness and got rusty as those were very durable. It is likely a 48 spoke rim and might be difficult to find a new one. but a lot of Schwinn Twinn's parted out so a good used one may  turn up. Either have a good bike craftsman spoke your original hub to a new rim or try to find an exact used replacement so the rear brake and gear set is still functional.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 14, 2022)

Standard 36 spoke S-7 5 speed rim, I counted the spokes.

The drum hub can be reused. That would be the hard part of finding a wheel. 

I have a S-7 36 Hole rim in nice condition. I may also have spokes but I would need the length of the spokes from each side of the hub since they may be different.


----------



## mejaka (May 19, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> Standard 36 spoke S-7 5 speed rim, I counted the spokes.
> 
> The drum hub can be reused. That would be the hard part of finding a wheel.
> 
> I have a S-7 36 Hole rim in nice condition. I may also have spokes but I would need the length of the spokes from each side of the hub since they may be different.



I'm going to be late for work but I just saw this.   OBG, I will measure as soon as I get home around noon!  I've had my girl here fresh off Okinawa (headed for Pendleton) and she managed to convince all her brothers to come home as well, so it's been a busy 10 days.  She's also regretful of her haste in dismantling the bike and super happy to hear I might fix it up.  I'm in waaaay over my head with this and I'm more of a multipotentialist than someone with focused (or focusable) passion, but if I can keep my direction long enough we might get her in rideable shape!  And maybe once another personal goal is met (funds-wise), I'll even be able to look into a more serious restoration (if I can find a passionate bike/Schwinn person to help me--gonna join the Boise Bicycle Project to that end, and they'd be able to help with the spoke attachment and tightening as well).


----------



## HEMI426 (May 19, 2022)

Tell your daughter Thank You for her service from the Cabe.


----------



## mejaka (May 19, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Tell your daughter Thank You for her service from the Cabe.



l'll tell her and her companion both.  She married another Marine who has since been medically retired after a training injury.  Thank you.


----------



## rickpaulos (May 22, 2022)

Technically, the 5 speed version was called 'Deluxe Twinn". The regular 1 or 2 speeds versions were just Twinn.

And yeah, a replacing just the rim, reusing the hub and spokes would be the best approach.

Just a reminder to remove the freewheel before removing the spokes.  Some newbs will cut the spokes out first. Doh. It's very hard to get a freewheel off just a hub, well beyond most newb abilities.

Reusing the spokes should be okay.  Start by putting some drops of penetrating oil on all the nipples so they can be un-threaded easier. Give that some time to soak.   Some might break off when trying to unthread the nipples.  Don't force it, work them back and forth a bit to get them moving. Using a correct size of spoke wrench will keep the nipples from getting rounded off.  Seeing that the rim has rusted clear through, I would expect some of the brass nipples to be very stubborn.  Trying to find thicker spokes in those sizes may be a challenge.  DT ( a Swiss brand) 2.0mm stainless spokes may be strong enough as a replacement but the hub flanges are also drilled out for the larger spoke size and a normal size spoke head won't seat properly.

Twinns had heavy duty spokes with heavy duty spoke nipples that won't fit in a standard rim. Schwinn had heavy duty versions of the rims that had larger spoke holes.  Off hand i don't remember if the Twinns had 12g or 10g spokes.  You will need to measure to be sure.  Measure the spoke hole in the rim too.   Some decent calipers will be handy for measuring the current spokes.  Drilling out the holes in a chrome steel rim will ruin the chrome finish and they will rust very quickly.  

For S-7 rims, there is the standard rim for .080 spokes (~14g or ~2.0mm)  that was used on all the single bikes like the Typhoon, Panther, Hollywood, Jaguar, etc.
And the .105" and .120" versions used in the Schwinn Heavy Duti and the Tandems. That measurement is the spoke thickness in decimal inches.

Spoke diameters are measured using 3 different systems, Metric, English decimal and SWG (standard wire Guage) depending on the era, market and manufacturer.  Spoke lengths are in fractional inches (schwinn) or millimeters (the rest of the bike industry).  Spokes are plain guage (same thickness for the entire length or butted (thicker at one end) or double butted (thicker at both ends). Mostly made of steel, either plain steel with a zinc plating or made of stainless steel. Black spokes are mystery metals, who knows what's under the coating and are usually quite prone to breaking.  Some slight fudging of the conversion numbers is common.

Finding a heavy duty version of an S-7 rim will be a tough search. There were other brands of tandems that used heavy duty spokes in 36's that could work.  Huffy, Murray, RBC, JC Higgins, etc.  Those would all have 26 x 1.75 rims which are a bit smaller, 559 vs 572mm bsd or about 1/2" smaller in diameter.  And the spoke lengths would be different too.  Other sources would be older Schwinn Heavy Duti bike or a wheel off another Twinn or Deluxe Twinn. The Schwinn Heavy Duty bike was pretty much a Schwinn Typhoon with Twinn wheels. Buy one to get rims and put on regular wheels and flip the bike.

Another option may be Worksman Cycles. Makers of industrial trikes. they have hd rims but in for what spoke size?  You need to measure the spokes on your bike to match that up.  Again, they would be 26 x 1.75, not 26 x 1 3/4".  Some people think Schwinns are heavy bikes, hah, some Worksman's are 2x a Schwinn on the scales.

Lastly S-7 rims take 1 & 3/4 tires.   Any other 26" size won't fit.  Those are not the same as 1.75. New tire selection is very limited as it is an obsolete size.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jun 2, 2022)

Wheels can be a pricey issue. Many different wheels will work. Your best bet might be to find a cruiser with heavy duty wheels and swap them onto your bike.  26x 2.125 is a super tight fit but fit if they are straight. Either way, build it the way you want.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jun 2, 2022)

Swapping wheels is an option, but you have a 5 speed drum brake setup. You would need to have an alternate braking system and the correct bracket on the frame to install it on.

If you want to do this, PM me a photo of the rear of the frame from the seat post clamp down. I can see if you could install a Caliper type brake. If so, you would probably still want a drum brake for the front. 

I had a tandem with caliper brakes and they are not known for their stopping ability.

You could go with a single speed, 2 speed kickback or 3 speed coaster wheel as well. Those would be easier to find heavy duty spokes for. I will PM you in a little bit.
Rob


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 2, 2022)

rickpaulos said:


> Twinns had 12g



@mejaka   Yep 12g here are some wheels for sale. There was another set of single speed for sale starting bid $149 but i can not find them now. Ebay search has been wonkey for me not sure what is up.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/175304708044?campid=5335809022https://www.ebay.com/itm/165101258482?campid=5335809022


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 2, 2022)

@mejaka  your best bet is to find a tandem for sale local to you and take the wheels. I just found a '69 for $125 by me. The wheels are in great shape but only single speed.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 2, 2022)

I just took a look in the Idaho CL there is nothing. Now I see the issue with my suggestion. Put it out there in the wanted section and maybe someone will come through. There is a complete 5 speed for sale here he wants $400 I tried to get it for $250 he would not bite. If it is still there in a month or so I'll go at him again.


----------



## mejaka (Jun 2, 2022)

Haha--you beat me to what my reply would have been.  Idaho's not really a great place to look for most niche stuff on Craig's.
I've convinced myself to join the local bicycle co-op workshop, but I'm holding off until I feel like I know which way I want to go with this project--functionality, or whole hog.  Following a couple of leads right now, one in each category, and talking it over with Brett (husband).  Once we decide that we'll join the Boise Bicycle Project, where I hear there's a guy who loves vintage bikes who would likely be up for giving us some in person, hands-and-eyes-on-the-bike advice.

Thanks to everyone willing to give their thoughts here and be a resource and offer resource ideas and stuff.  It's helping me sort things out!


----------

